
The Boundaries of Westphalia - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.cato.org/blog/boundaries-westphalia
======
Animats
This seems to be an ad for "onename.com". It's amusing to see Cato behind
this.

"onename.com" is close to the limit for a site which provides no information
about what it does until you sign up. What it seems to do is tie your
Facebook, Github, and Twitter logins together and log them on the Bitcoin
blockchain. You can then send Bitcoins to others who have signed up. (But you
have to give a Bitcoin address, which seems to defeat the whole point.)

There's no email address validation. I just signed up "uce@ftc.gov", where the
FTC collects spam.

If someone could figure out a way so that people could create only one digital
identity, that would be quite useful. Most of the trouble with spam in all its
forms comes from the ability to create unlimited identities very cheaply. But
this doesn't do that.

------
fnovd
Digital identities are predicated on a having free internet. The digital world
may be a more free place, but servers and network infrastructure must exist in
a physical, territorially-managed world. Doing away with your birth
certificate in favor of an online-only identity just gives power to the owner
of the lines you use to connect to the world and the enterprises responsible
for maintaining your online identity service.

